# New Rwandan Samples



## SmithStCoffeeRoasters (Feb 23, 2016)

Cooking a gorgeous new Rwanda this morning more info here:

http://falconspecialty.com/collections/rwanda/products/mwasa

target roast will be super light but fully developed, 4 FOC samples for forum members up for grabs for feedback

Trev

With the Pink Banner


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Me please!


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

W00t - Will give these a try. Mouchos gracious


----------



## Simon_S (Jul 4, 2016)

Yes please..... ?


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

yes please


----------



## SmithStCoffeeRoasters (Feb 23, 2016)

All sorted then better get roasting.. will need you to PM me your addresses at some point

ta


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Bugger, got to work too late to read this! If there's any spare I'd like to be considered please. Thanks


----------



## SmithStCoffeeRoasters (Feb 23, 2016)

all done some numbers:

6kg batch, charge 190c air temp, 130Pa air flow, 55Hz drum speed, 15.09 roast time, 184c finish bean temp, 5.24kg finish weight 14.5% weight reduction

happy with how it went, putting it through some taste testing tomoz


----------



## SmithStCoffeeRoasters (Feb 23, 2016)

Tasted divine even a day after roast, big plum hit with a softer cherry finish, no chocolate as per tasting notes but cant have it all! super happy with initial tasting. Will be getting mailed samples out tomorrow or monday.

ta

trev


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

Great, really looking forward to trying these! Any idea what size the samples will be?

Thanks.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Popped in today to pick up the sample and another bag of beans. Had a quick coffee and chocolate and beetroot brownie with Mrs WD

Will try as V60 over the weekend


----------



## SmithStCoffeeRoasters (Feb 23, 2016)

About 100 grams pal


----------



## Jez H (Apr 4, 2015)

SmithStCoffeeRoasters said:


> About 100 grams pal


very generous. Thank you.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Tried these today as a V60

Quick sniff in the bag and no clues as to what to expect. The beans are small and fairly tough in the Hausgrind (either that or the Clima Pro has spoilt me)

The first flavour I got was caramel and a pleasant sweetness. Theres a hint of acidity but only a hint.

Its a very clean coffee.

As the coffee cooled a little the caramel remained and I got hints of chocolate.

Getting cherries but no darker fruits. Will try again in the week and add more ramblings.

That's my first pourover for a while and it was a pleasant change to my espresso based drinks. Its a good summer coffee.


----------



## Josevonspain (Feb 27, 2017)

Seems really cool, let us know how the samples turn out


----------



## SmithStCoffeeRoasters (Feb 23, 2016)

Samples went out today for the people who sent me there address looking forward to your comments

also up in the webshop for anyone else who fancies a bash

http://www.smithstreetcoffeeroasters.co.uk/product-page/mwasa

ta

Trev


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Finished the last beans in the grinder so decided to drop these in and try as espresso

Grind needs slackening off a bit but I was only just over my target 30 second pull (5 seconds over) so not a million miles off

Lovely creamy mouthfeel with the caramel notes

Cherries a-plenty

The hint of acidity subsides and the sweetness takes over

This is a lot bolder as 'spro, compared to the V60 which is to be expected. Will try as long black this afternoon


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

Just had my first brew of these via V60. Nice smooth taste, not really much acidity but definitely a balance between caramel and chocolate giving a nice balanced sweetness in the cup. Not getting much in the way of cherries out of the first brew but a light hint of stone fruit is there.


----------



## Simon_S (Jul 4, 2016)

Thank you very much for the sample Trev, very kind of you.

I've just run 18g through the aeropress to make a long black....

Lovely balanced flavour, definitely picking up on the sweet caramel/chocolatey notes, not sure on the cherries but there is some fruit in there that I can't quite put my finger on, could be plum, certainly not acidic tho (sorry still refining my taste buds).

Just ordered a bigger bag so I can really have a play with them using various recipes/brew methods.


----------

